# Is anyone getting their Kindle Paperwhite at Best Buy day of release?



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Just curious as it seems most people on here are ordering direct from Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I get free shipping and don't have to leave the house...Amazon all the way.  Plus I have gift certificates.  

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Same here!   I did feel a little tempted to walk into Best Buy day of, but then I remembered my shop with points. yay! And I also upgraded to 1 day.


----------



## tomato88 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm refraining from Best Buy because of $5.95 sales tax.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

tomato88 said:


> I'm refraining from Best Buy because of $5.95 sales tax.


That's a great incentive. I'm in NY state though so I have to pay tax. boo.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Prime shipping and having more than enough Amazon credit to pay for the wifi paperwhite, a zip sleeve and charger made ordering from Amazon a no brainer.  Also no tax in my state.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Straight from Amazon for me. I can wait, and it's nice receiving a package at work. Really breaks up the day!


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm in Texas and Amazon now charges tax here, but I still prefer to deal with Amazon rather than the clueless sales staff at a Best Buy. Best Buys around my area are notorious for not getting items like the new Kindles into stock for days are weeks after they are shipped by Amazon. And when they do get them in stock it sometimes takes them several more days to put them on display. There are good reasons why Best Buy is losing money and shutting stores and why Amazon is growing.


----------



## BradW (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm waiting until I can see & play with one side-by-side with my KK before I jump on it.  (Yes, I know about the 30-day return policy, but my lust for the new model does not exceed my not wanting to fuss with a return if I decide to wait a while!)

But I probably won't do Best Buy.  I got my last Kindle at OfficeMax in one of their "20% off anything that fits in this bag" specials.

Of course, Amazon could change my mind if a KPW3G suddenly showed up on my KK as a Special Offer at least as good as that!  But I suspect they'll sell plenty without enticements like that.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

If my PW doesnt ship to me delivery day, I will for sure be going to Best Buy. My delivery date is the 16th and I may be on deployment at that point so that won't work for me at all.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I may go look at one at a local store to be sure it's what I want, but I will definitely buy at Amazon through a KindleBoards link (if I can find it again).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> I may go look at one at a local store to be sure it's what I want, but I will definitely buy at Amazon through a KindleBoards link (if I can find it again).


Thanks, hamerfan! Don't fret! Links to Kindle models are in orange at the top of every forum page....

Betsy


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

I have mine preordered with Amazon but I do have a $45 reward certificate for Best Buy that I could use.  It is tempting to get it from Best Buy and save that $45.  I can't think of anything else I want at BB right now and my rewards certificate expires in December.  I do like to get my Kindles from Amazon though.  I will have to think about this.  I may have to go by BB and do my preorder there.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I haven't pre-ordered or decided when I will buy one, so I may be tempted to go to Best Buy to look at them.  If they are in stock, I may be tempted to buy.  I don't NEED one.  My K4 is still great.  But I wasn't planning to buy a K4 either.  Thought I was going to wait for the Touch.  But I ordered a K4 as a gift for a friend.  I set it up, loved it and decided to buy one for myself at Staples.  Never bought the Touch (love the buttons on the K4).

I think that Staples stopped carrying Kindles or this discussion would have included it as well.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I haven't pre-ordered or decided when I will buy one, so I may be tempted to go to Best Buy to look at them. If they are in stock, I may be tempted to buy. I don't NEED one. My K4 is still great. But I wasn't planning to buy a K4 either. Thought I was going to wait for the Touch. But I ordered a K4 as a gift for a friend. I set it up, loved it and decided to buy one for myself at Staples. Never bought the Touch (love the buttons on the K4).
> 
> I think that Staples stopped carrying Kindles or this discussion would have included it as well.


Just checked the Staples website and they still sell kindles in store. There are even more Staples locations in NYC than Best Buy. If I don't pre-order, I will likely be tempted to go to either Staples or Best Buy the first week. I pay sales tax either way.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

mlewis78 said:


> I think that Staples stopped carrying Kindles or this discussion would have included it as well.


Whoops, my mistake, I didn't realize Staples carried kindles. I should have said another retailer besides Amazon.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Just checked the Staples website and they still sell kindles in store. There are even more Staples locations in NYC than Best Buy. If I don't pre-order, I will likely be tempted to go to either Staples or Best Buy the first week. I pay sales tax either way.


Yeah, it's Target that quit carrying Kindles.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

Amazon now charges tax here in PA too, but I still like to get my Amazon packages.  I'm just an Amazon fool.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

dablab said:


> I have mine preordered with Amazon but I do have a $45 reward certificate for Best Buy that I could use. It is tempting to get it from Best Buy and save that $45. I can't think of anything else I want at BB right now and my rewards certificate expires in December. I do like to get my Kindles from Amazon though. I will have to think about this. I may have to go by BB and do my preorder there.


I'm in the same boat. I have $70 in rewards certificates for Best Buy that expire Dec. 1, and nothing else I want to spend them on. I just got an email about pre-ordering at the store, and I will probably go order myself a Paperwhite. I have had every generation of Kindle, and all were bought from Amazon, but looks like Best Buy for me this time. Sure feels wrong, though.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

So anyone know if BestBuy or Staples will be selling Kindle PW Monday or soon after?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

check the weekend newspaper circulars. . . .if they'll have them, I'm sure it'll say. . . . .


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll call/check first but if Staples or Best Buy have the Paperwhites in stock, I'll buy there, very convenient. Amazon lives here in WA, so we have sales tax anyway...but I wouldnt have to pay shipping.

OTOH, right now my group at work is doing a pilot on e-Readers and we are evaluating the Nook Simple Touch and Kindle Touch. (I got a Nook and have my own K3)

The pilot leader said that we will be getting in one K Paperwhite, so I might wait until we get that to check it out more in depth. Not sure how soon that will be after the release date. I still may not wait if they are in the stores!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

hamerfan said:


> I may go look at one at a local store to be sure it's what I want, but I will definitely buy at Amazon through a KindleBoards link (if I can find it again).


Same here. I really need to see for myself first if the light feels like a backlit LCD screen to my eyes. I wish Best Buy could shut off the lights in the store for me to properly test.


----------



## comshock25 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm holding off until I read some reviews. I'm afraid it's too white and it might strain my eyes. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting it from Best Buy, though I've always gone through Amazon in the past.  I have reward points that are going to expire in a month if I don't use them.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

The Best Buy ad this morning showed the "new line of Kindles" with the new $69 one, the "new" Fire and the new FireHD. No mention whatsoever of the PW.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I was talking about the paper ad - no clicking available.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm going to check the BB near me tomorrow.  My ship date isn't until 10/24 so if I can get it tomorrow I will cancel my order from Amazon.  If they don't have one, I guess I'll still be waiting.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

I have preordered one from Best Buy and am hoping to get a call tomorrow.  I had $65 in reward certificates to use.  I also have one on order from Amazon.  I ordered on the first day within hours of the announcement and am hoping to see "shipping soon" at any time.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

What date did BB give you when you preordered?


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

LuvHorses said:


> What date did BB give you when you preordered?


You preorder with a $50 gift card and they take your name and give you the preorder reciept.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

dablab said:


> You preorder with a $50 gift card and they take your name and give you the preorder reciept.


I thought someone else preordered and said they were given a date of PW arrival. I wouldn't preorder without one.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

When we tried to pre-order from Best Buy, the date we got was late in November...
DH has been to Best Buy this morning and they do not have them in stock.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Andra said:


> When we tried to pre-order from Best Buy, the date we got was late in November...
> DH has been to Best Buy this morning and they do not have them in stock.


Did your husband check if they had any covers in by chance? I ordered my PW from Amazon, but I was hoping to get the Amazon cover from Best Buy with reward certificates. They had them in for the Fire HD right away, so I was hoping that would be the case again -- but they're not even listing the covers for the PW on the Best Buy site, even as preorders.


----------



## jasonfournier (Oct 1, 2012)

No luck here. I just walked into Best Buy at lunch at Eatontown, NJ location. Two employees in the tablet section, one didn't know what I was talking about, the other girl new immediately about the "Paperwhite" ebook reader. She checked with the warehouse but they didn't receive anything yet. She checked the system and did a little research but couldn't find anything about a date. She even was on Amazon's site seeing what it says there. So "A" for effort. I noticed while waiting that the signage they had for the Kindle was messed up in the store. They showed an in-store deal for the 7" Kindle Fire for $69. However, the picture showed the standard ebook Kindle (no keyboard) and touted 15% faster page turns.


----------



## BenJ (Sep 19, 2012)

Didnt see any paperwhite covers at BB when I went to see if they had any paperwhites.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Went to BB this afternoon to see if they had the PW. They didn't have them, didn't know what I was talking about, haven't heard of them and couldn't tell me when they might be in. The only new Kindle they knew anything about was the Fire. There was a placard on the shelf with the other Kindles saying "new e-reader coming soon", so you would think someone would have at least heard of the PW.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

derek alvah said:


> Went to BB this afternoon to see if they had the PW. They didn't have them, didn't know what I was talking about, haven't heard of them and couldn't tell me when they might be in. The only new Kindle they knew anything about was the Fire. There was a placard on the shelf with the other Kindles saying "new e-reader coming soon", so you would think someone would have at least heard of the PW.


That's why I don't / would not shop at BB. Not worth the $ you _might_ save.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> That's why I don't / would not shop at BB. Not worth the $ you _might_ save.


Well, it probably depends on the store -- and on the person you get. I really get great service at my local BB, but I'm sure it varies widely!

Thanks


BenJ said:


> Didnt see any paperwhite covers at BB when I went to see if they had any paperwhites.


Thanks so much for the info! Looks like I'll be ordering my cover from Amazon too then!


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> That's why I don't / would not shop at BB. Not worth the $ you _might_ save.


Or the cost of the gasoline you will waste driving over there...or the aggravation of dealing with morons sales staff...


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

My BB does not have the PW and does not know when it will be coming in.


----------



## BradW (Sep 6, 2012)

No hint of paperwhites at OfficeMax this morning when I went there for something else.

And for the person who wished Best Buy would turn out the lights ... the Barnes & Noble store did have a little black hood over their Nook Glow display.  Might see something like that.  Or you could always bring your own cloak.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

PinkKindle said:


> Did your husband check if they had any covers in by chance? I ordered my PW from Amazon, but I was hoping to get the Amazon cover from Best Buy with reward certificates. They had them in for the Fire HD right away, so I was hoping that would be the case again -- but they're not even listing the covers for the PW on the Best Buy site, even as preorders.


He did not see any covers that were for the Paperwhite. His theory is that Amazon is delaying shipments to the resellers since the demand has been so high...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Is today the release day?  Or is it Tuesday, October 2nd?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Is today the release day? Or is it Tuesday, October 2nd?


I can't remember. . . . I was thinking it was today, so 1 day shipping means get it tomorrow. . . . . Not that it matters: mine shows I should get it by October 2 and I am confident I will. It shifted to 'shipping soon' this morning so I'm not worried even though it's still at that status now.

The confusion is that they often plan things so the Prime 1 day shipping folks get it ON release day. . . . .one time I even got it the day before release day, with Prime 1 day. But with today being a Monday, that's not happening.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Is today the release day? Or is it Tuesday, October 2nd?


Today. I'm guessing with the apparent shortage from Amazon (i.e. currently placed orders not shipping for a few weeks) Amazon probably didn't send many (if any) to stores like Best Buy or Staples. They'll take care of their own direct order customers before retailers most likely.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Andra said:


> He did not see any covers that were for the Paperwhite. His theory is that Amazon is delaying shipments to the resellers since the demand has been so high...


I agree with his theory.  It looks to me like they're delaying sending anything Paperwhite to the retail stores right now. Well that's fine, I'll just get my cover from Amazon -- I just wanted to have it faster and use those reward certs, but I'm sure I'll find something else to spend them on! 

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> Today. I'm guessing with the apparent shortage from Amazon (i.e. currently placed orders not shipping for a few weeks) Amazon probably didn't send many (if any) to stores like Best Buy or Staples. They'll take care of their own direct order customers before retailers most likely.


Well, I'm skeptical of saying there's a 'shortage'.  For some time the expected delivery date has been shifting back on the PW page at Amazon. Initially it said Oct 1. By mid September it was saying some date in mid October. And now it says the week of Oct 22. So they're promising based on what they expect to get and when they expect to get it. I don't really think of that as a shortage.

BUT I agree that it's not really surprising at all the places like Best Buy aren't getting them so that Amazon can fullfill direct customer orders first.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I'm skeptical of saying there's a 'shortage'.  For some time the expected delivery date has been shifting back on the PW page at Amazon. Initially it said Oct 1. By mid September it was saying some date in mid October. And now it says the week of Oct 22. So they're promising based on what they expect to get and when they expect to get it. I don't really think of that as a shortage.
> 
> BUT I agree that it's not really surprising at all the places like Best Buy aren't getting them so that Amazon can fullfill direct customer orders first.


Shortage doesn't just mean that a company can't satisfy existing pre-orders. Shortage means demand is outstripping supply. i.e. they don't have stock for every order that gets placed.

Not having enough stock to satisfy pre-orders is just a major shortage, and a major mess up in calculating the release date vs. expected initial demand. I think they hit that as it seems like most everyone who ordered the first day or two is going to get theirs in the next few days.

But they clearly have a shortage beyond that as evidenced by the increasingly far off estimates for new orders.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

My BB emps are actually pretty helpful.  I decided to call before I left work and the CS girl couldn't find inventory the computer so she walked over to the ereaders and couldn't find them there either.  She said they don't have a ship date either just a "sometime this month" notice.  I too suspect that Amazon had such a high demand they are shipping to their peeps first.  Oh well...


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

My BB is very helpful.  Like everywhere else, they didn't get the PW in.  No big deal, I will get my Amazon order tomorrow, and still have the BB preorder for my husband when it comes in.  I need to use the reward certificates for something, $65 is too much to waste.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

w5jck said:


> Or the cost of the gasoline you will waste driving over there...or *the aggravation of dealing with morons sales staff...*


Right. There are exceptions, but I believe above is true of the majority. I will gladly pay something more for good customer service.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I stopped into BB here today and they did not have them yet.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

I went to BB yesterday in hopes of trying out the PW.  While they had none in stock or display, they were very helpful. I want to order the PW from Amazon but I just checked this morning and they have again pushed their delivery date to 4-6 weeks  ! And limited it to 2 per person.  If I can get it in-store at Office Depot, Staples, or Best Buy faster (I too have reward certificates to use), I may be tempted. But I'd really rather get it direct from Amazon (as well as get the adapter at half off, at the same time).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

klmom said:


> I went to BB yesterday in hopes of trying out the PW. While they had none in stock or display, they were very helpful. I want to order the PW from Amazon but I just checked this morning and they have again pushed their delivery date to 4-6 weeks  ! And limited it to 2 per person. If I can get it in-store at Office Depot, Staples, or Best Buy faster (I too have reward certificates to use), I may be tempted. But I'd really rather get it direct from Amazon (as well as get the adapter at half off, at the same time).


I'm gong to guess that if Amazon doesn't feel they can ship to their direct customers for 4 to 6 weeks, that you're not going to find them in Best Buy, etc. either. It stands to reason they'll prioritize their own customers before resellers. At least, it seems reasonable to me.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

I had to change the payment on my amazon preorder, so my ship date got bumped back to October 25th   If I find one in a store before then I'm buying it.


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

I would *hope* that people that ordered in the first two days will get priority over people who ordered later.  My estimated delivery date is still October 10 (it was Oct 11 when I originally ordered but I switched to 1 day Prime ship a few days later) and it has not changed, so I am expecting it on that date.  My cover will be delivered tomorrow as it was promised when I placed the order.

I would also hope that while Amazon/Kindle CS is telling people with previous orders who call them that the PW is on BO for several weeks, that Amazon was smart enough to have enough stock on hand to fill orders they took the first two days after the announcement, so that those people will get their PWs as promised.  One can hope


----------



## hawaiireader (Oct 2, 2012)

I checked BestBuy in Honolulu, and they don't have them in stock yet. No problem for me, though, since my Paperwhite is on its way for delivery on 10/2 as promised.


----------



## teiresias (May 26, 2009)

I didn't order a case with my PW, so I was hoping I'd be able to find one locally today, but that doesn't seem likely.  In fact, BB doesn't even list any cases for the PW at all on their website.  I may just have to order it directly from Amazon.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

If I find one at the BB, then I just might get it there.  It isn't like I have to have it now or anything


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

If there are issues with the PW, as some have been writing about, it'll be faster and easier to return it to BB for a new one for me. I usually get good service at our BB....it's just a matter of being able to GET help...sometimes they are too busy and there's no help at all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> If there are issues with the PW, as some have been writing about, it'll be faster and easier to return it to BB for a new one for me. I usually get good service at our BB....it's just a matter of being able to GET help...sometimes they are too busy and there's no help at all.


That's going to vary by store. Though. For me, I'd rather deal directly with Amazon. The one time I had a problem with a Kindle, I had a replacement in my hands the next day and had 30 days to evaluate it and get the other sent back to them. At their expense.

Also, if you get it at Amazon, I'm pretty sure you couldn't return it to Best Buy. Though you could do it the other way round.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

I went to my Best Buy on Saturday.  The sales person that was in the area of the Kindles said the Kindle PW's are in "transit", and they should have them by Monday or Tuesday.  Will check Best Buy middle of next week, and see if I got the correct story.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's going to vary by store. Though. For me, I'd rather deal directly with Amazon. The one time I had a problem with a Kindle, I had a replacement in my hands the next day and had 30 days to evaluate it and get the other sent back to them. At their expense.
> 
> Also, if you get it at Amazon, I'm pretty sure you couldn't return it to Best Buy. Though you could do it the other way round.


A woman at work said that when she had a problem with her Touch, Amazon had a new one to her the next day. Wow.

I'm still waiting for Best Buy. No real reason not to if they come in within a reasonable time. I hope I can open it and check the screen while I'm in the store, since I've played with one at work and can check for defects.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Amazon is the warranty provider. I imagine if it was defective you could return it to Best Buy but you could also call Amazon and get a replacement directly from them.

L


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep, unless you buy an extended warranty from a retailer like Best Buy, you'll always just get the Manufacturer's warranty (usually 1 year).  But you can of course return/exchange it to the retailer as long as its within the return window. After that you have to deal with the manufacturer if it needs fixed/replaced.  Which in the case of Amazon is great since their CS is really good.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, sadly, I canceled my Paperwhite pre-order at Best Buy today.  The wait is too long, with no end in sight.  The reviews I've seen here have severely cooled my enthusiasm for this device anyway.  I got a 1-year TracFone card instead, so all is not lost with my rewards certificates.  I think I'll wait until the kinks are worked out for the Paperwhite.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

my local best buy said their ship date has been pushed back twice , now till mid november..


----------



## Allen_Dusk (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm still on the fence over getting a Paperwhite or a Fire HD. Cost isn't the option. I'm just debating whether I want a stand alone eReader or a mini-tablet. I really want to play with one, so I'm going to wait until they pop up in stores, then I'll make the decision.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not surprising.  I doubt Amazon will send PWs to Best Buy or other stores until they're at a point that they can fill their own orders without any delays.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to be looking at the Paperwhites at the B&M stores to see if there is one with a better screen and text than the one I sent back to Amazon for a refund. If not, I'll be waiting until Amazon perfects the technology and I'll stick with my Touch which I love.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

My husband decided he didn't need the paperwhite so I used my preorder gift card and reward certificates towards a new laptop.  : )


----------

